

Show HN: Crowdsourcing for live events - sanswork
http://www.eventbounty.com

======
sanswork
After 5 years on here I've finally built a system I think is worth a Show HN.

After a soft launch a few weeks ago and a lot of feedback my partner and I
have gone through and made a bunch of changes to the system. Now we're
starting our second big push to get content.

Basic idea is that we give fans a way to bring performers to their hometown
through crowd funding. In the same system we give performers and promoters a
way to plan events without the same risk as they currently face by ensuring
they sell enough tickets to make it profitable before locking it in.

